# HONDURAS | Projects & Construction



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*










https://flic.kr/p/F8bMjm

https://flic.kr/p/JjfR1H


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*UNITED STATES' EMBASSY / TEGUCIGALPA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Nuevo Horizontes Business Center / San Pedro Sula *










Project is rising next to Panorama Life
https://flic.kr/p/225Gnyk


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANAS TARA / SAN PEDRO SULA *

https://flic.kr/p/23x2BzS


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PANORAMA LIFE / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC04352 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANA'S TARA / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / TEGUCIGALPA*
Master Plan









Renders of the first building

















UPDATE


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PANORAMA LIFE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

working on the last details


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*


https://flic.kr/p/22nfNwL


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Condominios Taragón / Tegucigalpa*


----------



## hichamaziz (Jul 31, 2017)

thank you so much for photos .


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*










https://flic.kr/p/Eky2Qt


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PANORAMA LIFE, SAN PEDRO SULA*

Works are being done on the finishing touches.

https://flic.kr/p/236Wfc3


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANA'S TARA / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CEMESA / SAN PEDRO SULA*
This new project has been under planning for quite some time but it is finally beginning to rise.
https://flic.kr/p/2371H7P 

https://flic.kr/p/236Za1M


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANA'S TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*










https://flic.kr/p/HxnjK7 

https://flic.kr/p/25BtpVC

https://flic.kr/p/HxnkoS 

https://flic.kr/p/G29UYF 

https://flic.kr/p/Hxnkey


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*










going full speed :banana:

https://flic.kr/p/HUyFbQ

https://flic.kr/p/24QA22k


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC00017 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00018 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC00046 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00047 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PALMEROLA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT / COMAYAGUA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/21cYmhf

https://flic.kr/p/26zc6kC 

https://flic.kr/p/25gmqng

https://flic.kr/p/26CQ4yZ


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AUTÓNOMA DE HONDURAS - CAMPUS OLANCHO*

A new university campus is currently under construction in the east side of the country. Here are the renders.

Classroom building









The Library









Central Auditorium









Cafeteria 









Air view


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*JUANA LAINEZ PARK, TEGUCIGALPA*





Phase 1/8 is complete.

http://www.elheraldo.hn/tegucigalpa/1167849-466/mejorar%C3%A1n-el-monumento-a-la-paz-y-construir%C3%ADan-dos-plazas-m%C3%A1s


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/21cYmhf

https://flic.kr/p/HgYPrR


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

same project... just so damn cool

NH Towers

https://flic.kr/p/25CeXez


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/21cYmhf


https://flic.kr/p/276tmcP 

https://flic.kr/p/276tmcP


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*JUANA LAINEZ PARK, TEGUCIGALPA*






DSC00423 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00414 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00416 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00417 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00419 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

a
*IGVANA'S TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*


https://flic.kr/p/25oFTWd 

https://flic.kr/p/JkWX5E


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANA'S TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*

Master plan. It is expected to expand the project with two more towers.

32648650_202786267184125_6158498874966147072_n by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC00430 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/21cYmhf


https://flic.kr/p/HNY3TM


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRE PLATINUM | TORRE ONIX / TEGUCIGALPA*

planinum render by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr



DSC00476 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00479 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

33677160_1264646037000061_6649980710020972544_n by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

33790044_1264646047000060_7438937937116397568_n by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1 

https://flic.kr/p/24ULnsw 

https://flic.kr/p/J1vJtF


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *

This is a new proposed project for Tegucigalpa. Rumors say the project will begin soon.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

agalta 4 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

agalta 5 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

agalta 6 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

agalta 2 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

agalta 1 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC00985 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC01017 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1 

https://flic.kr/p/255j2vQ 

https://flic.kr/p/27Q7MpX 

https://flic.kr/p/27KvkVW


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / TEGUCIGALPA*
Master Plan









Renders of the first building


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AMERICAN EMBASSY / TEGUCIGALPA*


DSC01094 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC01095 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *


https://flic.kr/p/26mkJLp


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CONDOMINIOS TARAGON / TEGUCIGALPA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

Vitri is the tallest, the other one under construction is Onix

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


DSC01118 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA *



















https://flic.kr/p/27afwps

https://flic.kr/p/L7J6D1 


https://flic.kr/p/27afwt5

https://flic.kr/p/27afwzh


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *

This is a new proposed project for Tegucigalpa. Rumors say the project will begin soon.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

New details

1) The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
2) It'll have a commercial area
3) It is expected to start works in the following months and it is scheduled to be finished in 2020

It'll be located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.


ubicacion by Jose Mejia, en Flickr

Floor distribution 

Planta Tipica-01 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1 

A team of the forum from Honduras organized a guided tour of the project and got some inside details. Here are some of the pics they got. 


andree 12 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

andree 6 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

andree 5 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

andree 8 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

DSC01266 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *



_DSC1825 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr

andree 5 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRE PLATINUM | TORRE ONIX / TEGUCIGALPA*

platinum render by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


2 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TRIBECA CONDOMINIOS / SAN PEDRO SULA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

Vitri is the tallest, the other one under construction is Onix

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0011 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANA'S TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*

andree 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOSPITAL CATÓLICO / SAN PEDRO SULA *

This is only a proposal but since the one in Tegucigalpa is almost finished, it is expected that this project will begin soon. 

https://web.facebook.com/UNICAHONDURAS/photos/pcb.10156464715135960/10156464718105960/?type=3&theater


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

Vitri is the tallest, the other one under construction is Onix

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0189 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RÍO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA*
https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *


https://flic.kr/p/KaLRbX[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*[UNKNOWN NAME / TEGUCIGALPA*

This project has been slowly rising but we have not been able to get any information about it. We have been told it'll be around 23 floors but, we are yet to have a render or any official info about it.

andree 1 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

SAM_1828 by Andrés López, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CORPORATIVO 1908 / SAN PEDRO SULA*

Corporativo 1908

https://flic.kr/p/JtFmFb 

https://flic.kr/p/26xCQ1E 

https://flic.kr/p/26xCPzQ


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0084 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


_DSC0079 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANAS TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*
_Igvanas Tara Eco City 

The Proyect is part of a natural park called Hacienda Tara.
_

https://flic.kr/p/M1qkAU

https://flic.kr/p/26om5JJ

https://flic.kr/p/26om5sw 

https://flic.kr/p/26om5QW 

j 

j
Copyright by Bobby Handal as posted by user Intensosps


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


IMG_20180717_124407 by José Soto, en Flickr

IMG_20180717_123539 by José Soto, en Flickr

IMG_20180717_123612 by José Soto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1 

https://flic.kr/p/MdQafo


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

a view of what the landscape of Tegucigalpa is beginning to look like

5 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

San Pedro Sula 


_DSC1779-2 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PASEO PRÓCERES / SAN PEDRO SULA / PROJECT*


https://flic.kr/p/29vWrjD 

https://flic.kr/p/29vWrLR 

https://flic.kr/p/KQk6b8 

https://flic.kr/p/KQk5b2

https://flic.kr/p/KQk46X 

https://flic.kr/p/29vWqfp 

https://flic.kr/p/Mokcou


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*EDIFICIO 1847 / TEGUCIGALPA*

2 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

from FB fangroup follower JA Kcres









fuente https://www.facebook.com/coalianza/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NO NAME / TEGUCIGALPA*

New Project popping up and it is quite massive. We are yet to know any details about it.


_DSC0004 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

VITRI by José Soto, en Flickr

VITRI by José Soto, en Flickr

PLATINUM, ONIX, VITRI by José Soto, en Flickr

2018-08-08_03-54-29 by José Soto, en Flickr

2018-08-08_03-56-54 by José Soto, en Flickr


----------



## GralXatruch (Aug 28, 2017)

me encanta como nuestras ciudades están creciendo y mejorando en apariencia.... qué bueno que lo demás mejorará al mismo ritmo( seguridad, educación y trabajo, sin olvidar también algo importante la salud....) saludos soy nuevo en el foro... pero desde hace 5 o 6 años visitó la página.....excelentes fotos muy deleitantes....


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *


https://flic.kr/p/28EGMqM 

https://flic.kr/p/28EGMqM

[


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALOFT HOTEL / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/N1kAkA


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VENTU / TEGUCIGALPA*

Web by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

http://www.laprensa.hn/economia/1208848-410/plan-2020-atrae-inversion-empresas-honduras


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

1.1 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

1.2 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

1.5 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

1.3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

1.4 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

https://www.facebook.com/VizionDevelopment/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA*



















[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0430 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


_DSC0433 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


_DSC0435-2 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


_DSC0444 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


_DSC0452-2 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*UNAH - CURNO / OLANCHO*

Some renders









































New university campus currently under construction.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANAS TARA ECO CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/M1qkAU

https://flic.kr/p/273vN2h https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / TEGUCIGALPA*
Master Plan









The center is meant to serve as a small closed circuit community. It is located near a university and will compliment university facilities with technological centers, apartments, a hospital and a hotel. 

This is the second project of its kind done in Honduras, the first one is located in San Pedro Sula 

Renders of the first building



















_DSC0108 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CONDOMINIOS TERRANOVA / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details *

-Apartment building 
-47 condos
-8 lofts
-Tower 1 was recently completed.

Tower 2 RENDER 
https://flic.kr/p/29mtYeg

https://flic.kr/p/NBet9U

Tower 1 COMPLETED PROJECT
https://flic.kr/p/25UAbB5


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


ubicacion by Jose Mejia, en Flickr

Floor distribution 

Planta Tipica-01 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr









asi de cerca de torres morazan hara un buen cluster juntas


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *
> 
> 
> *New details*
> ...


And it is going up! :cheers:

https://www.instagram.com/celaquehn/?hl=es-la


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NO NAME / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- Offices
- Presumably 23 floors

1 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic

CCG 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr



41807118_2348594821891815_7224089259060232192_n by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


41408214_1924788681163304_5107387598720991232_n by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

-Two towers, 5 and 11 floors
-Smaller tower will hold all the amenities of the hotel plus administrative offices
-Higher tower will hold most of the bedrooms

Aloft 

https://flic.kr/p/2beBu45 

_*El empresario sampedrano Juan Avelar de Inversiones Río explicó que hace 15 días comenzaron con los trabajos.*_

*Dimensiones*

Por su parte Ramón, Medina, responsable de la construcción del proyecto, indicó que están comenzando con las labores. " La construcción originalmente estaba orientada para un proyecto comercial, pero se pensó en la idea de generar algo más ambicioso.

El proyecto tendrá dos torres: una de cinco y la otra de 11. La de cinco pisos tendrá un sótano con estacionamientos, recepción, área social, piscina, salones. gimnasio, área comercial y oficinas administrativas del hotel. Mientras que la torre de 11 niveles todas son habitaciones más dos pisos subterráneos para parqueo.

https://www.laprensa.hn/honduras/12...s-construyen-nuevo-hotel-aloft-san-pedro-sula


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

-The mall will provide a new array of stores
-The mall will also have a brand new movie theatre











https://flic.kr/p/28s7zPL


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0037-3 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*UNAH - CURNO / OLANCHO*


*Details:*
-Public university
-Will hold several careers for local students
-Will include a library
-auditorium
-classrooms
-laboratories


































en esta se mira un edificio a lo lejos, y claro del que se toma la foto


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

_DSC0023 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos

vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


_DSC0309 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details:*
-First tower with a sky bridge in the city
-Will have a top of the line recreational area

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture




_DSC0312 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/IMG]


_DSC0314 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/QUOTE]




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ollincalli/28869520666/in/photostream/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture




DSC01558 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/IMG]


DSC01557 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PALMEROLA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT / COMAYAGUA*


*Details*
-New airport facilities for Tegucigalpa
-Will be able to host more flights than Toncontin
-Will supply itself with sustainable energy


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details:*
-First tower with a sky bridge in the city
-Will have a top of the line recreational area

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1 

IMG_20181015_150448 by gervaldez, en Flickr


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Nuevos Horizontes looks great, dare I say, world-class. Also love the other pic of Tegucigalpa with all the fast-food chains, I'd be happy down there lol.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Nuevos Horizontes is quite impressive, yes.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PROJECT WITHOUT A NAME / TEGUCIGALPA*

We have no details about this project other than if we judge by the parking lot, it could be quite massive


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AMERICAN EMBASSY / TEGUCIGALPA*


160223_1180531_aerial_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171103_East_Facade_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171023_ELEVATION_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*
-The center is meant to host an apartment complex
-There is also space for offices and call centers
-A hotel is in the works
-A private hospital will also be included


Master Plan










Renders of the first building

















20181114_095406 by Straggles1, en Flickr

20181114_095416 by Straggles1, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos


vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

[/QUOTE]

https://flic.kr/p/2byC4Ae[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

There are rumours that two new tours will be built around the NHBC /Panorama I and II Complex


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW PROPOSED PROJECTS / TEGUCIGALPA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

-The mall will provide a new array of stores
-The mall will also have a brand new movie theatre











https://flic.kr/p/QZTEzq 

https://flic.kr/p/2bK3fUZ 

https://flic.kr/p/2bK3g4X 

https://flic.kr/p/2bK3gcn


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*FLEUR DE LIS / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

-The tower will be right in front of the Merendon Mountain Range
-The project includes a swimming pool
-A broad array of apartment designs, most with a spectacular view

https://flic.kr/p/PqsYK8


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

[/QUOTE]

https://flic.kr/p/2bX46HZ


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos


vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

DSC09905


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture




DSC00595 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00607 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00599 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00598 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details:*
-First tower with a sky bridge in the city
-Will have a top of the line recreational area

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1

https://flic.kr/p/2f2eFYS


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*MEGA MALL / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

-8 movie rooms
-6 bistro restaurants










https://flic.kr/p/2fcLgZg 

https://flic.kr/p/2f87tf3 

https://flic.kr/p/24Af1Fc


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT IN TEGUCIGALPA / SUYAPA 504*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT IN TEGUCIGALPA / BANCO PROMERICA*



Getting details about this project has been quite difficulte, despite its size. We had a render but judging by the color of the glass, it looks like it has changed. For now, we have been told this project will be the local headquarters of Banco Promerica


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

[/QUOTE]

https://flic.kr/p/2f2eQS3


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTURY BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA

Details*

- The project will host office space for new call centers
- The project will also include a small shopping center for local employees 


https://flic.kr/p/YLZeHf

https://flic.kr/p/24MzdoX

https://flic.kr/p/24MzcUk 

https://flic.kr/p/2fjttEJ


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NIVO LAS LOMAS / TEGUCIGALPA

Details*

- The project will be located in one of the most affluent neighborhoods in the city
- The project will be 14 floors tall
- It will include a amenities
- Gym
- Pool
- Area for children 








[/url]XN-T-16-cortado-min by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]LOBBY-U-full-O by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]POOL-U-full by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]AZOTEA-U-full by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]B02-U-full-002 by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]F-07-U-full by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]PH02-U-full by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRE PLATINUM & TORRE ONIX / TEGUCIGALPA *


platinum render by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT IN TEGUCIGALPA / BANCO PROMERICA*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VITRI / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

-Will be the tallest residential tower in the city
-Will also hold the dominant highest geographical position due to its location.
-Will hold luxury apartments and condos


vitri 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRE PLATINUM & TORRE ONIX / TEGUCIGALPA *


platinum render by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*EDIFICIO 1847 / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is meant to provide new class infraestructure for the biggest university in the country
-It will also be provided with state-of-the-art equipment
-The building will include a cafeteria








9 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VENTU / TEGUCIGALPA*
*
Details.*
-The project will hold offices for new call centers 
-It will include a small shopping gallery for local residents

Web by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

12 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*METRO PARK / SAN PEDRO SULA 

Details*
-Project will provide work space for several up and coming companies
-It will host office space for call centers




















andre 2 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


10 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

1.12 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flick


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTURY BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA

Details*

- The project will host office space for new call centers
- The project will also include a small shopping center for local employees 


https://flic.kr/p/YLZeHf

https://flic.kr/p/2fWNBVr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

[/QUOTE]


37 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES DEL VALLE / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details:*
-First tower with a sky bridge in the city
-Will have a top of the line recreational area

https://flic.kr/p/24NN2M1



































*Studio Domus*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NIVO LAS LOMAS / TEGUCIGALPA

Details*

- The project will be located in one of the most affluent neighborhoods in the city
- The project will be 14 floors tall
- It will include a amenities
- Gym
- Pool
- Area for children 








[/url]XN-T-16-cortado-min by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]

69549945_387254771935891_9159195445812002816_o by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA *


*New details*

- The tower will have a total of 22 floors.
- It'll have a commercial area
- Scheduled to be finished in 2020
- Project is located in one of the main commercial avenues of the city, close to other corporate buildings.

agalta 3 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*EDIFICIO 1847 / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is meant to provide new class infraestructure for the biggest university in the country
-It will also be provided with state-of-the-art equipment
-The building will include a cafeteria
-It will add multiple new classrooms to the campus
-The building will also add more parking spots for students and faculty members








image2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANAS TARA / SAN PEDRO SULA
*

*Details*
-Currently one of the tallest towers in the country
-The first tower is part of a bigger residential complex
-It stands close to a park providing residents with green spaces for leisure

iguanas tara 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2h9KL72


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PASEO PROCERES / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Corporate Tower will stand five floors above the commercial plaza.
-Commercial Plaza will occupy the first two floors
-The project will also include one underground floor to be used for parking
-Paseo Proceres will be able to park around 170 vehicles.


LosProceres3200619 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

paseo proceres Oscar Milla by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Paseo Proceres Oscar Milla 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

- The project is located in Barrio Rio Piedras
-Hotel Aloft will be close to new up and coming projects
-The project will consist of two towers, one of 5 floors and a second of 11
-The facilities will include a swimming pool, halls for special events, a commercial area and office space


https://flic.kr/p/N1kAkA

https://flic.kr/p/N1kAsE

https://flic.kr/p/2he94uf

https://flic.kr/p/2he9Y9E


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA / TEGUCIGALPA *

*Details*

- The project was designed by local architects
- The main building will have 9 floors total
- The project includes a residency for maritime security officers
- An area for shops
- A warehouse
- Completion date is set for 2022


160223_1180531_aerial_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171103_East_Facade_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171023_ELEVATION_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr

embajada 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

embajada 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture



ccg 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

ccg2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTURY BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA

Details*

- The project will host office space for new call centers
- The project will also include a small shopping center for local employees 


https://flic.kr/p/YLZeHf

https://flic.kr/p/2h8PSiL

https://flic.kr/p/2h8RFxb


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Residential Tower.
-The project consists of two towers
-13 floors 

https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y

https://flic.kr/p/2hfrFK3

courtesy of Intensosps


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VENTU / TEGUCIGALPA*
*
Details.*
-The project will hold offices for new call centers 
-It will include a small shopping gallery for local residents
-Office tower will consist of 10 floors
-Shopping gallery will consist of 4 floors 

Web by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

ventu 24092019 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

ventu 224092019 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TRIBECA CONDOMINIOS / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

- The project is strictly residential
-Designed with a slick color scheme 
-It is meant to be provide privacy and comfort to its residents










https://flic.kr/p/2hgV9TB

https://flic.kr/p/2hgVo92

courtersy of Intensosps


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT IN TEGUCIGALPA / SUYAPA 504*




71310445_428606534459360_7880393861418188800_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

71408564_519433498790272_6032194774532882432_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

cortesía de Kevin Guillén


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA

Details*

- The business complex is expected to expand to 4 towers
- A floor will be added to Tower 2 and 3
- The hotel is expected to be finished in the year 2020
- Tower 4 is currently under design
- In order to improve current use of space, a parking tower will be built which preliminary designs show will have vertical gardens. 

https://flic.kr/p/2gVTqRM

https://flic.kr/p/2gVTqam


https://flic.kr/p/2gVSxVh

Altía Business Park Ampliación by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

renovation work of towers 2 and 3


altía juan jose mencia by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

altia juan jose mencia 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

by Juan José Mencia


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PROJECT PROPOSAL: INJ PLAZA / SAN PEDRO SULA*



Intensosps said:


> _ Les presento a INJ Plaza, un desarrollo de uso mixto que podría construirse sobre la avenida circunvalación, sector norte.
> 
> El complejo de uso mixto tiene componentes como Hotel, torre de oficinas, torre de condominios y un centro comercial!
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

The United States Embassy building in Tegucigalpa will look chic and contemporary. It may very well end up being a complex that triggers more investment and construction in the neighborhood.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

We hope so, as well. There are some projects already going up in the area


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture



CCG Jeke Salim by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PROJECT PROPOSAL: CENTRO COMERCIAL RÍO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA*

https://flic.kr/p/2hr6F9b

https://flic.kr/p/2hr3QEN


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA / TEGUCIGALPA *

*Details*

- The project was designed by local architects
- The main building will have 9 floors total
- The project includes a residency for maritime security officers
- An area for shops
- A warehouse
- Completion date is set for 2022


160223_1180531_aerial_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171103_East_Facade_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


160223_171023_ELEVATION_medium by Jose Mejia, en Flickr

1.1 by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TRIBECA CONDOMINIOS / SAN PEDRO SULA*

*Details*

- The project is strictly residential
-Designed with a slick color scheme 
-It is meant to be provide privacy and comfort to its residents










https://flic.kr/p/2ic9eoY


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PASEO PROCERES / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Corporate Tower will stand five floors above the commercial plaza.
-Commercial Plaza will occupy the first two floors
-The project will also include one underground floor to be used for parking
-Paseo Proceres will be able to park around 170 vehicles.


LosProceres3200619 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2icWnVC

https://flic.kr/p/2icZNpf

https://flic.kr/p/2icZNoo 

https://flic.kr/p/2icZNmE 

https://flic.kr/p/2icZNpf 

https://flic.kr/p/2icZNto 

https://flic.kr/p/2icYKCu


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Residential Tower.
-The project consists of two towers
-13 floors 

https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y


https://flic.kr/p/2icWALx 

https://flic.kr/p/2icWAKv

https://flic.kr/p/2id12rc 

https://flic.kr/p/2icYYgk


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

- The project is located in Barrio Rio Piedras
-Hotel Aloft will be close to new up and coming projects
-The project will consist of two towers, one of 5 floors and a second of 11
-The facilities will include a swimming pool, halls for special events, a commercial area and office space


https://flic.kr/p/N1kAkA

Aloft Juan Mencia 22012020 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TERRAVISTA PLAZA / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

- The tower will host a commercial area and office space
-The tower will offer 31 spaces for corporate space 
-Office spaces will range from 37 m2 to 640 m2
-The facilities will include area for restaurants and a commercial area

https://flic.kr/p/2ij31eT

https://flic.kr/p/2ij1S8y

https://flic.kr/p/2ij317i


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Residential Tower.
-The project consists of two towers
-14 floors 

https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*VENTU / TEGUCIGALPA*
*
Details.*
-The project will hold offices for new call centers 
-It will include a small shopping gallery for local residents
-Office tower will consist of 10 floors
-Shopping gallery will consist of 4 floors 

Web by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES ACACIAS SAN IGNACIO / TEGUCIGALPA *

*Details*

- Located in one of the best areas in the city
-The project consists of two towers
-Each tower will reach 13 levels
-The project will also include all amenities such as a pool and a gym

torre acacias San ignacio by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr








[/url]Screenshot_2019-12-30-14-30-39 by Adbeel Figueroa, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]FB_IMG_1578273280082 by Adbeel Figueroa, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]FB_IMG_1578620372172 by Adbeel Figueroa, on Flickr[/IMG]
y esta ultima, mas reciente demostrando lo rapido que trabaja celaque, algo que los a caracterizado en todos sus proyectos, ya fundicion de la primera losa de la primer torre.







[/url]Screenshot_2020-01-17-21-28-44 by Adbeel Figueroa, on Flickr[/IMG


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NIVO LAS LOMAS / TEGUCIGALPA

Details*

- The project will be located in one of the most affluent neighborhoods in the city
- The project will be 14 floors tall
- It will include a amenities
- Gym
- Pool
- Area for children 








[/url]XN-T-16-cortado-min by CHACA RON, en Flickr[/IMG]

NIVO Hugo Zepeda 03022020 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

NIVO Hugo Zepeda 2 03022020 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture



Jeke Salim 2 07022020 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

- The project is located in Barrio Rio Piedras
-Hotel Aloft will be close to new up and coming projects
-The project will consist of two towers, one of 5 floors and a second of 11
-The facilities will include a swimming pool, halls for special events, a commercial area and office space


https://flic.kr/p/N1kAkA

Hotel Aloft by Kevin Ferrera, en Flickr

Hotel Aloft by Kevin Ferrera, en Flickr

Hotel Aloft by Kevin Ferrera, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Residential Tower.
-The project consists of two towers
-14 floors 

https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors

NHBC render by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ifak6R
https://www.instagram.com/scar_demo_9/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*PASEO PRÓCERES / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Corporate Tower will stand five floors above the commercial plaza.
-Commercial Plaza will occupy the first two floors
-The project will also include one underground floor to be used for parking
-Paseo Proceres will be able to park around 170 vehicles.


LosProceres3200619 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Elionai Mejía Pase Proceres 1 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Elionai Mejía Paseo Proceres 2 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA*

*Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture



88240627_254550202371742_7723685356784058368_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

87988206_207964870320820_8497326081961885696_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

87645707_2470823336564848_4302739743696748544_n by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA *


*Details*
-Residential Tower.
-The project consists of two towers
-13 floors 

https://flic.kr/p/267ac3Y

https://flic.kr/p/2iDtrkk 

https://flic.kr/p/2iDs2Zi


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA *

*Details*

- The project is located in Barrio Rio Piedras
-Hotel Aloft will be close to new up and coming projects
-The project will consist of two towers, one of 5 floors and a second of 11
-The facilities will include a swimming pool, halls for special events, a commercial area and office space


https://flic.kr/p/N1kAkA

https://flic.kr/p/2iDGaXX

https://flic.kr/p/2iDJVKL

https://flic.kr/p/2iDGaNJ


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*CENTRO CÍVICO GUBERNAMENTAL / TEGUCIGALPA

Details*

- The project is designed to host government offices
-The project will have the tallest tower outside any residential projects
-The project is located between two main highways of the city
-New infrastructure projects will accompany the project so as to avoid any potential problems regarding car traffic
-The project will have detailed work on it's glass to represent local pre-colombine culture


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NUEVOS HORIZONTES BUSINESS CENTER / SAN PEDRO SULA 

Details*

-Will include a small shopping center 
-Will provide with state-of-the-art co-working facilities
-29 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*ALTIA SMART CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA

Details*


The business complex is expected to expand to 4 towers
A floor will be added to Tower 2 and 3
The hotel is expected to be finished in the year 2020
Tower 4 is currently under design
In order to improve current use of space, a parking tower will be built which preliminary designs show will have vertical gardens.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*NIVO LAS LOMAS / TEGUCIGALPA

Details*


The project will be located in one of the most affluent neighborhoods in the city
The project will be 14 floors tall
It will include a amenities
Gym
Pool
Area for children


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*IGVANAS TARA / SAN PEDRO SULA


Details*
-Currently one of the tallest towers in the country
-The first tower is part of a bigger residential complex
-It stands close to a park providing residents with green spaces for leisure


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*TORRES ACACIAS SAN IGNACIO / TEGUCIGALPA 

Details*

- Located in one of the best areas in the city
-The project consists of two towers
-Each tower will reach 13 levels
-The project will also include all amenities such as a pool and a gym


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*UNAH - Juticalpa. 
Public University / Campus expansion

















*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Altía Tegucigalpa*
Call Center and Office Space *








*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *PALMEROLA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT / COMAYAGUA
> 
> 
> Details*
> ...


Update of the project


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*HOTEL ALOFT / SAN PEDRO SULA 

Details*

- The project is located in Barrio Rio Piedras
-Hotel Aloft will be close to new up and coming projects
-The project will consist of two towers, one of 5 floors and a second of 11
-The facilities will include a swimming pool, halls for special events, a commercial area and office space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *PASEO PROCERES / SAN PEDRO SULA
> 
> 
> Details*
> ...


----------



## Mi Honduras (Apr 25, 2020)

Eso Falta Poner Nuevos Proyectos


----------



## Mi Honduras (Apr 25, 2020)

Josedc said:


> View attachment 277926


JOSEDC VENGA AL FORO


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *TORRES RESIDENZA RIO PIEDRAS / SAN PEDRO SULA
> 
> 
> Details*
> ...


----------



## Mi Honduras (Apr 25, 2020)

Josedc said:


> View attachment 285454


Hi


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *ALTIA SMART CITY / SAN PEDRO SULA
> 
> Details*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mi Honduras (Apr 25, 2020)

Pruebas de Fotos

View attachment 302011
View attachment 302013
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Josedc said:


> *AGALTA / TEGUCIGALPA
> 
> 
> New details*
> ...


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

NIVO / TEGUCIGALPA

















photo by user Andree19


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Update, VENTU / TEGUCIGALPA


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Torres Residenza / San Pedro Sula*


Intensosps said:


>


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa


Residential Use
Two towers
13 floors each
Affordable housing scheme


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Offices / Tegucigalpa 


Banking offices
11 floors





































photographs taken by SSC User marlonmedina96


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Xcala Las Américas / Tegucigalpa

15 floors
commercial area
office space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Nuevos Horizontes Business Center / San Pedro Sula 

Night shot
co-working space
office space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Government offices / Tegucigalpa

Public offices
Refurbished office space









pict posted by IG profile: MiTeguz


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ecovivienda / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Phase 3
Residential use
Commercial Use


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Office / Tegucigalpa

Banking offices
11 floors



















photo credits of SSC User 100%Catracho


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Nuevos Horizontes Business Center / San Pedro Sula

Office Space
Co-Working space
32 floors










Picture posted by Yo1


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa


Diplomatic offices
9 floors



















From IG profile Miteguz, shared by SSC User josemejíahn


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Mormon Temple / San Pedro Sula

Religious services




























photo taken by SSC User B787W


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Los Proceres / Tegucigalpa


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Mixed use
retail space
office space
residential space
U/C


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Xcala Las Américas / Tegucigalpa


15 floors
commercial area
office space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa


Residential Use
Two towers
13 floors each
Affordable housing scheme




























from their social media


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Office / Tegucigalpa


Banking offices
11 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Los Proceres / Tegucigalpa

Office space
2 low rise towers
17 floors









picture taken by ssc user Daloso


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Tegucigalpa, enjoying a sunny day









photo taken by SSC User gaboalvarez77


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Terravista Plaza / San Pedro Sula


Office Space
Commercial Space
Recreational space
10 floors




























photos by Marco Antonio Valladares, shares to SSC HN FB Fanpage


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Alcazar / Tegucigalpa

Gated community
Multiple buildings
Residential


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torre Stanza / San Pedro Sula

Residential
13 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Two towers
13 floors










Screenshot taken from the developer´s facebook site


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ecovivienda / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Phase 3
Residential use
Commercial Use



































Ecovivienda - Villa Olimpica


¡Conoce el primer proyecto ecológico multifamiliar en Centro América (¡Asi Es!) y aprende sobre los... A 500 Mts. del Anillo Periferico, Тегусигальпа, Гондурас




www.facebook.com


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space










Photos taken by SSC User Andreslo


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Terravista Plaza / San Pedro Sula

10 floors
Commercial use
Office use










IG Terravista Plaza


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa


Affordable housing
Two towers
13 floors



















Facebook Villa Firenze


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Mormon Temple / San Pedro Sula










photos shared by Facebook Fanpage "Dedicación Templo San Pedro Sula"


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors




























photo taken by Cesar Ramírez


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors
Topped out


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torre Stanza / San Pedro Sula

Residential
13 floors










Screenshot taken from the developer´s Instagram account


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Offices / Tegucigalpa 

Banking offices
11 floors

Pic taken and shared by Carlos E Coello's Instagram Account


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

San Pedro Sula / Panorama Life


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BCIE (Central American Bank of Economic Integration) / Tegucigalpa 

7 floors
Expansion


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa


Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space










I can't figure out what is it they do that lets them work so fast


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Two towers
13 and 15 floors
Common areas for sports


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors
Topped out 


























photo shared by MiTeguz


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Offices / Tegucigalpa 

Banking offices
11 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Altia Smart City / San Pedro Sula


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Tegucigalpa under the rain
(yes, the city gets some intense storms)


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Another day of heavy downpour 









photo taken by MiTeguz


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Altía Smart City, Phase 2, TGU

Logistics
Source.. GK - Grupo Karim's


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space
Photo credits: marlonmedina96


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
office space
residential space














































source


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space
Photo credits: adbeel


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torres Panorama III, San Pedro Sula

4 buildings
16 floors each










Panorama I and Panorama II, photo courtesy of Viax Photography


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Two towers
13 floors

















photos shared to SSC-HN FB Fanpage, taken from project's social media sites.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors





































photos taken by SSC User iloveTegus


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Comisión Nacional de Banca y Seguros (CNBS) / Tegucigalpa

Central offices
Government


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space
Published by Celaque HN


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments



















photo courtesy of xona.photography


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torres Panorama III, San Pedro Sula

4 buildings
16 floors each
Residential


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BAC Corporate Offices / Tegucigalpa 

Banking offices
11 floors



































photo credits to SSC User adbeel


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Mormon Temple / San Pedro Sula


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
office space
residential space























































Photos shared to SSCHN FB Fanpage by Alexander Molina


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments










photo taken by Maribel Elvir


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Altia Smart City / San Pedro Sula

Office space
8 Floors 
 Source: Altia Smart City.










Masterplan


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Villa Firenze / Tegucigalpa

Affordable housing
Two towers
13 floors










From the developer's Facebook Fanpage


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space
Photo credit to Postensa IG


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Altia Smart City / San Pedro Sula

Office space
8 Floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
Office space
Residential space



















Source Duna Residences


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Comisión Nacional de Banca y Seguros (CNBS) / Tegucigalpa

Central offices
Government
Six Floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

BCIE (Central American Bank of Economic Integration) / Tegucigalpa 

7 floors
Expansion
Regional development banking



















photo taken by Maribel Elvir


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments










Photo taken by Roberto Núñez









Photo taken by Maribel Élvir


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space



















Photo credits to Celaque


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
Office space
Residential space





































photos shared by Cristian Zelaya


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Mediplaza, Tegucigalpa

14 floors
Medical services



















publichsed by the company's social media account on Facebook


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments



















credits to: David Escoto


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cipreses San Ignacio / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Two towers
19 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments



















photo credits to SSC user Andreslo


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torres Panorama III, San Pedro Sula

4 buildings
16 floors each










Photos shared by SSC user jmenciac


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
Office space
Residential space
14 floors





































Credits to Erick Brimen


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cipreses San Ignacio / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Two towers
19 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahirini Condominions / Islas de la Bahía

Residential
8 Floors
pictures provided by Rentify


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Distrito Artemisa / Tegucigalpa

Two towers
27 floors each
Office space
Residential Space
Commercial Space


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torres Panorama III, San Pedro Sula

4 buildings
16 floors each


















photo taken by SSC user jmenciac


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cipreses San Ignacio / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Two towers
19 floors




























photos shared by Celaque Real State


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Mediplaza, Tegucigalpa

14 floors
Medical services


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ambar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
24 floors
Luxury apartments



















picture taken by Maribel Elvir


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Kuarzo24 / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Luxury apartments
25 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Viu / San Pedro Sula

14 floors
Residential
pictures shared by developers social media


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torres Panorama III, San Pedro Sula

4 buildings
16 floors each


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cipreses San Ignacio / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Two towers
19 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Duna Residences / Islas de la Bahía

Commercial space
Office space
Residential space



















Photo shared by Duna Residences


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Alcazar / Tegucigalpa

Residential
Gated Community
5 buildings
4 floors each


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Torre Stanza / San Pedro Sula

Residential
13 floors


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Embassy of The United States of America / Tegucigalpa

Diplomatic offices
9 floors



















Courtesy of Mi Teguz (@miteguz)


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Comisión Nacional de Banca y Seguros (CNBS) / Tegucigalpa

Central offices
Public Offices
7 floors



















picture taken by Roberto N.


----------

